# Moderate posts by new users?



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Can we turn on the option to moderate posts by users below a certain post count? I've seen that option used on other boards, and it is unbelievably effective at completely eliminating spam like we've been getting.

Basically, posts below a certain level have to be reviewed and approved by a moderator before they're visible to the public... that way, moderators can see and eliminate spam posts/users before anyone even sees them.

Here are the instructions for vBulletin: http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1447705


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

sounds like work to me  and worth it as well.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Somewhat less work, but still helpful, is the option to moderate _new threads_, not posts, as the spammers seem to want their own thread titles.

How to moderate posts and threads from new users


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I agree that, if something like that is implemented, it should be at the Thread level and not individual posts. You rarely see spam in an existing thread, just as new threads.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

RBlount said:


> I agree that, if something like that is implemented, it should be at the Thread level and not individual posts. You rarely see spam in an existing thread, just as new threads.


I'd say it's about 50/50 - It's not at all uncommon to see it in an existing thread.

The old 5 post count to post a URL trick helped somewhat. Moderating new user posts on a board as big as this would, I imagine, be a nightmare.


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

And then there is the age old issue... what is a "new user"?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

SullyND said:


> I'd say it's about 50/50 - It's not at all uncommon to see it in an existing thread.
> 
> The old 5 post count to post a URL trick helped somewhat. Moderating new user posts on a board as big as this would, I imagine, be a nightmare.


Somewhat, but not completely, because people would just end up posting nonsense stuff like "nice thread" "i agree" "way to go" and whatever until they reach the 5 post level.

If, say, you moderate posts from users for the first few days that they are registered, or for the first few posts that they make, a spammer would almost certainly be easy to tell... either you'd be able to see the "nice thread" "i agree" type posts, or they'd just right off try and post their spam and you'd be able to kill them instantly.

Whatever the method that is used, the spam situation has been getting worse of recent, and something really needs to be done.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Just report them and they'll go away. They don't hurt anything for the short time they're there.


----------

